# Transporting your guns...



## van1900 (Nov 12, 2009)

A stupid question: How do you transport your guns in California? You can transport to the range with your gun in the trunk in a "locked container." Would a lock on a range bag work? What do you guys do?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd move!

Sorry couldn't resist that. Does the law get any more specific than just a locked container? Since that's required, I'd ask a local gun dealer what they recommend since they would probably sell whatever that might be.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Call the State Police. They will have the legal answer. As well-intentioned as the advice you get here may be, if we're wrong, the "They Said It Was OK on HandGunForum" defense will not help you much.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

My personal preference, if a "locked container" was required, would be to use a hard sided case rather than a range "bag". It might as well actually be secure if I'm going to put a lock on it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I transport mine in the plastic case that it came in from the factory and lock it with a padlock.


----------



## van1900 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I will call the PD and see what they recommend. I believe a locked range bag with an unloaded gun in the trunk is sufficient. The goal here is to satisfy the law, and not necessarily to secure the gun per say, I have a safe at home. This is only going to the range.....


----------

